# 30" HO track



## hiltope (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi,

Could anyone tell me which vendor makes 30" radius track. I
currently use 24" but have an old Big Boy with wheels that tend 
to grind around the curves.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

You would probably need to get flexible track sections for this, I'm not aware of any manufacturers that make sectional track in that radius.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Yup, Flex Track.

Bob


----------



## johnv6 (Nov 20, 2008)

*hope this helps*

I used Atlas Code 100 flex track to make my own radius. It works perfect with 1/3 less rail joiners to worry about. I run 3 larger engines I have 2 sd70 mac diesel, and one GE AC6000. not as big as a BIG BOY but they have problems on tighter radius curves. I used the flex track and made my one radius and they run smooth as ever. Remember if you use flex track the movable rail goes to the inside of the curve. I made that mistake in the beginning.hwell:
I hope this helped
John


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

johnv6 said:


> Remember if you use flex track the movable rail goes to the inside of the curve. I made that mistake in the beginning.hwell:
> I hope this helped
> John


 
I just leaned something new. Why is this important?


----------



## johnv6 (Nov 20, 2008)

Your inside rail on a curve will end up shorter than the out side, so you will end up trimming the inner rail. You need the inside rail to move on the ties if you want to use the hole piece of track. 
I am in the process of building a new layout, all the track I am using is flex track. This guy has about 50 videos about building a n scale layout, 99% can be used for ho as well. the video shows the flex track being put down you will see the inside rail will have to be cut. that is why you want the inside rail to move. 
I hope this helps
Thanks
John

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZ_UceNMZFg


----------



## moondoggy (Nov 26, 2008)

damn it that makes sense.. i figured there was a right way.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

May I suggest not cutting the rail. I f you slide the rail on the next piece to allow for the longer rail you will stagger the joints which will make the joint easier to make smooth as the other rail will prevent the kink. try it it works quite well.
Les


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

why did I not think of that? I am working on the last part of the last track on my layout.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Well start now. If it is all straight then pull a rail out 1/2 way, cut it off. Now you are going to do it. Save the cut off rail you will need it. take your time and think.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That is a very good tip Lester, thank you for sharing... Definitely something to keep in mind for when I build my layout in the future


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Lester Perry said:


> ..........take your time and think.


Les, didn't you know the John(Southern) tried out for the part of the Scarecrow in a local play of the Wizard of Oz? They said he was overqualified.

Bob


----------



## brandino (Feb 21, 2009)

We have a Big Old Boy to but our layout and the corners don't let us use it at all


----------



## brandino (Feb 21, 2009)

johnv6 said:


> I used Atlas Code 100 flex track to make my own radius. It works perfect with 1/3 less rail joiners to worry about. I run 3 larger engines I have 2 sd70 mac diesel, and one GE AC6000. not as big as a BIG BOY but they have problems on tighter radius curves. I used the flex track and made my one radius and they run smooth as ever. Remember if you use flex track the movable rail goes to the inside of the curve. I made that mistake in the beginning.hwell:
> I hope this helped
> John


 How Well dose that work for you


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Play nice guys, and this is coming from the cowardly lion


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> Play nice guys, and this is coming from the cowardly lion


Who's playing?


----------

